# Faces is not showing up in iPhoto?



## Imola Ghost (Sep 15, 2007)

I got all of my photos copied over from my USB hard drive onto my Macbook. I created a new "My Photos" folder in the Photos folder. I imported the photos into iPhoto but I don't see "Faces" on the left to start using it.

Did I do something wrong?


----------



## DM was on fire! (Feb 5, 2009)

Perhaps try putting them just in the Photos folder?
It could be getting fussy because it's in another folder.

I'm not a Mac user, but that's usually what happens with Windows.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Which version if iPhoto do you have? If it's iPhoto 08 then you won't have faces, it's a new feature in iPhoto 09

Also, you have a tag some faces before the faces feature is actually usable.



DM was on fire! said:


> It could be getting fussy because it's in another folder.


When you drag a photo to iPhoto, it gets copied to the iPhoto library, so that shouldn't be a problem. He'll just end up with 2 copies of the same photo, one in iPhoto and one where he had it before.


----------



## Imola Ghost (Sep 15, 2007)

My Macbook came with iPhoto '08 Version 7.1.5 (378)

So my version doesn't to the Faces feature? Damn, if it doesn't as I was looking forward to using that feature.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Your version of iPhoto does NOT have the feature, sorry.

You can buy iLife 09 for $79 if you really want that feature though.


----------



## shortnsassy (May 26, 2009)

I have bought and loaded iLife 09 and the faces feature is very cool! I have 45,000 pictures on my macbook pro and it went thru and did a pretty good job finding faces in the photos. I opened some photos up and started tagging faces with names and it started finding more photos that may have that person in it. 

A few times it would confuse my niece and nephew but they look similiar so I can understand. But for the most part it does a great job!!!!! 

Worth spending the $61 on Macmall.com to move to the new version! :up:


----------

